# Ultimate Death Match!



## Relique du Madde (Jan 30, 2009)

Many shall enter... but only one will live...

Which 5 characters from TV or the Movies do you think should be entered into the ultimate death match?  

Requirements:
1) All potential contestants must be human and must have existed in a "live action" movie or television series.  
2) All potential contestants must have existed in a present-day, modern, or historical context/setting.
3) All potential contestants can not be aided by cybernatics, magic, psionics, super powers, super-science, or any non-existing technology.
4) Iconic characters are represent by the most bad-ass portrayal of the character.   
5) Iconic actors will only be represented once. Ie. Clint Eastwood may only appear as "Blondie" or "Dirty Harry"  but not as all three.
6) Historical individuals that appeared in movies do qualify.

5  people I would enter would be:


Jack Bauer
HGR
James Bond
Samuel L Jackson as Jules Winnfield 
Clint Eastwood as any Dirty Harry.


----------



## Aeson (Jan 30, 2009)

Shoulda made it a poll. People love polls.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jan 30, 2009)

Aeson said:


> Shoulda made it a poll. People love polls.




I'm only signing up names right now...  once I get a decent sized list then I'll make a poll.


----------



## drothgery (Jan 30, 2009)

You probably ought to lay down some ground rules for this (probably limiting things to unmodified humans in present-day or earlier settings; no magic, psi, super powers, or super-science), or you end up with Enterprise vs. Star Destroyer arguments...


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jan 30, 2009)

drothgery said:


> You probably ought to lay down some ground rules for this (probably limiting things to unmodified humans in present-day or earlier settings; no magic, psi, super powers, or super-science), or you end up with Enterprise vs. Star Destroyer arguments...




Those sounds like good ground rules.... so I'll use them.


----------



## Blackrat (Jan 30, 2009)

Relique du Madde said:


> Those sounds like good ground rules.... so I'll use them.




You know... It still comes down to S.L. Jackson vs. Chuck Norris.


----------



## Knightfall (Jan 30, 2009)

Ash (Army of Darkness)
John McClane
MacGyver
Mike Lowrey (Bad Boys)
The Bride


----------



## Villano (Jan 31, 2009)

EDIT:  Crap.  Skip it.  I misread the rules and included historical characters like Blackbeard (you can't say he wasn't tough...or that he wouldn't enjoy a good deathmatch).

I'll have to come back to it.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jan 31, 2009)

Villano said:


> EDIT:  Crap.  Skip it.  I misread the rules and included historical characters like Blackbeard (you can't say he wasn't tough...or that he wouldn't enjoy a good deathmatch).
> 
> I'll have to come back to it.




Since Blackbeard has appeared in at least one pirate movie he will quality.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jan 31, 2009)

_needs to be rethought_


----------



## Villano (Jan 31, 2009)

Okay, I'll nominate:

Blackbeard 
Odd Job (Goldfinger)
Lone Wolf (Lone Wolf & Cub)
El Santo  (masked wrestling hero)
John Matrix (Commando)


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jan 31, 2009)

Relique du Madde said:


> 3) All potential contestants can not be aided by cybernatics, magic, psionics, super powers, super-science, or any non-existing technology.




Just to clarify this you didn't say 'Supernatural' so I'm guessing that Vampires and werecreatues are safe. To clarify the difference between Magic and the Supernatural; Magic is the warping of natural laws to create a desired effect and the Supernatural is most often associatied with myth and the divine. So in theory, includable options should allow for fictional characters such as Conan, Xena or even deities portrayed in a mortal frame.

I'd also like to think that the supernatural is seperate from super-powers as it is the purview of the divine and that the soul itself just uses the body like a symbiote and in many cultures and religions is considered immortal and that it is possible to tap into ones own soul to accomplish that which seems impossible, such as buddhist monks purpotedly capable of achieving limited flight.
__________________

Therefore I pitch the following:

Clancy Brown as Victor Kruger/The Kurgan (Highlander, The Movie)

Dennis Hopper as King Koopa (Super Mario Bros.)

Christopher Judge as Teal'c (Stargate SG1)

Lucy Lawless as Xena (Xena, Warrior Princess)

Kevin Smith as Ares, God of War (Xena, Warrior Pricess)


----------



## Aeson (Jan 31, 2009)

Relique du Madde said:


> I'm only signing up names right now...  once I get a decent sized list then I'll make a poll.




Is it like a basketball bracket? One winner from each group moves on to the winner from another?


----------



## Aeson (Jan 31, 2009)

Maximus Decimus Meridius(Gladiator)
William Wallace
Hulk Hogan
Harrison Ford as Indiana Jones
Arnold Schwarzenegger as Conan


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jan 31, 2009)

For me the difference in magic and the supernatural is this:
The supernatural tends to be limited in what it can do and is often based on cultural expectations.  IE. A monk can live for thousands of years if they meditate, eat right, and live a life of celibacy and devotion were as magic can do that with a flick of the wrist.

Superpowers are like the supernatural, however even when their abilities are set they are highly fluid and up to interpretation.  This means that even though superman has a generally accepted range of powers, new powers and abilities can be added in or taken out depending on the need of the film. IE. Superman was able to travel back in time in one movie but not in the next.

Aeson, that was sort of what I planned.  Depending on the number of "contestants" we get I was going divide the contestants into several equal numbered groups and have each group battle it out.  The winners then are divided once again and set after each other and the process would continue until there are two people left who would battle it out to the title of Ultimate Bad Ass.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jan 31, 2009)

Relique du Madde said:


> For me the difference in magic and the supernatural is this:
> The supernatural tends to be limited in what it can do and is often based on cultural expectations.  IE. A monk can live for thousands of years if they meditate, eat right, and live a life of celibacy and devotion were as magic can do that with a flick of the wrist.




So, are my nominees safe?


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jan 31, 2009)

Reveille said:


> So, are my nominees safe?




Yeah.


----------



## megamania (Feb 1, 2009)

Relique du Madde said:


> Many shall enter... but only one will live...
> 
> Which 5 characters from TV or the Movies do you think should be entered into the ultimate death match?
> 
> ...




1) Chuck Norris
2) Steven Segal
3) HGR (if he is allowed to set up the arena)
4) Elektra (ninja skills..... supernatural only at the end of her movie)
5) Marv (Sin City) with a close stand-in-  The Russian from Punisher and another fill -in Jaws from James Bond.


----------



## megamania (Feb 1, 2009)

oh lordy-

how I can forget Jason Statham from Transporter or Martin Riggs from lethal weapon or MaCaine from Diehard?!?


----------



## Relique du Madde (Feb 1, 2009)

The Contestants Thus Far:

1. Ares, God of War 
2. Ash (Army of Darkness)
3. Jack Bauer
4. Noah "HGR" Bennet 
5. Blackbeard
6. James Bond
7. The Bride
8. "Dirty" Harry Callahan
9. Conan 
10. Electra
12. El Santo (masked wrestling hero)
13. Hulk Hogan
14. Indiana Jones
15. King Koopa  
16. Victor Kruger/The Kurgan 
17. Mike Lowrey 
18. Lone Wolf (
19. MacGyver
20. Marv
21. John Matrix 
22. John McClane
23. Maximus Decimus Meridius
24. Chuck Norris
25. Odd Job
26. The Russian from Punisher
27. Martin Riggs
28. Steven Segal
29. Jason Statham 
30. Teal'c 
31. William Wallace
32. Jules Winnfield
33. Xena
33. Callisto 
34. Ripley
35. Ian Pascoe
36. Vilos Cohaagen
37. Paul Sarone
38. Worf
39. Mr. Spock
40. Batman
41. Westly
42. El Mariachi
43. Harry "the Bigfoot"
44. Lara Croft
45. Jaws (from Goldfinger)
46. Snake Pliskin


----------



## Duskblade (Feb 1, 2009)

Here are my nominees:

Hudson Leick as Callisto (Xena, Warrior Princess)
Sigourney Weaver as Ripley (Alien)
Ronny Cox as Vilos Cohaagen  (Total Recall)
Tom O'Brien as Ian Pascoe  (Timecop TV Series)
Jon Voight as Paul Sarone (Anaconda)


----------



## megamania (Feb 1, 2009)

Relique du Madde said:


> The Contestants Thus Far:
> 
> 1. Ares, God of War
> 
> I'll top off the list at 40.. so a few more names and we'll begin.




A god counts?!?

Thor or Hulk then should or Doomsday (the "killer" of Superman)


Others-

Batman

and another I can't believe I forgot-  Snake Pliskin


and did jaws make it onto your final list?  7ft tall invulnible Bond villian with metalliac teeth?


----------



## megamania (Feb 1, 2009)

Lara Lovecraft aka the Tomb Raider...?


This isn't fair.  Every time I look around my room filled with books, movies, comicbook stuff and etc etc I see new ones I forgot about that should be there somewhere.....  


If Ares makes it then Matrix (Neo).  He was a god within the matrix.


----------



## Duskblade (Feb 1, 2009)

megamania said:


> Lara Lovecraft aka the Tomb Raider...?



Lara Croft.



megamania said:


> If Ares makes it then Matrix (Neo).  He was a god within the matrix.




I don't think he can count as a contetant because of this stipulation:



Relique du Madde said:


> 3) All potential contestants can not be aided by cybernatics, magic, psionics, super powers, super-science, or any non-existing technology.


----------



## Villano (Feb 1, 2009)

Relique du Madde said:


> Requirements:
> 1) All potential contestants must be human...




Not sure if Ares or the Kurgan should really qualify since they aren't technically human (I'm not familiar with Teal'c or the movie version of King Koopa, so I can't comment on those).  I mean, if you can include anyone as long as they are slightly humanoid, I'd toss my vote behind Worf, Mr. Spock, and bigfoot. 

Anyway, I already recommended my five, but if anyone is looking for a character to add to their list, I couldn't help but notice that no one's mentioned Westley (from the Princess Bride) or El Mariachi.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Feb 1, 2009)

Villano said:


> Not sure if Ares or the Kurgan should really qualify since they aren't technically human (I'm not familiar with Teal'c <snip>



Teal'c was originally bonded with a goa'uld, but has since had it removed without the process killing him and his need for the medicine that kept him alive for awhile afterwards is no longer necessary. Teal'c qualifies as he is now 'human'.

And The Kurgan is human as well. Just ignore Highlander 2.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Feb 1, 2009)

megamania said:


> A god counts?!?
> 
> Thor or Hulk then should or Doomsday (the "killer" of Superman)
> 
> ...




Ares counts only in the respect that in classic mythology Ares did not really have any special powers beyond being strong and tough.  In mythology he was a kick ass warrior and and tactician and he was killable (as with all classic gods of mythology).  In fact, there are accounts of him entering into Greek wars and being injured (and only surviving because other gods had to heal him).

Thor can be entered, but not the marvel comic superhero version.  If he enters he will not have access to lightning control or sorcery (some myths claim he was a sorcerer).  Someone needs to find a non super heroic representation of him that appeared movies or tv first.

Doomsday can not.  He's an artificial entity created through super science and is only shown to have super powers that evolves a result of combat.  No matter what media he was in he, you can not separate him from his genetic engineering origins.  This is also why the Hulk is barred.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Feb 1, 2009)

Duskblade said:


> Here are my nominees:
> 
> Hudson Leick as Callisto (Xena, Warrior Princess)
> Sigourney Weaver as Ripley (Alien)
> ...




Callisto is ok.  Like Ares she will be stripped of "god powers."



megamania said:


> If Ares makes it then Matrix (Neo).  He was a god within the matrix.




Neo is allowed.   HOWEVER.... if he joins it would the Neo that exists outside of the Matrix at the end of The Matrix and without "downloaded information".  In other words he would a normal human with little combat experience beyond playing video games and shooting a gun or two.



Villano said:


> Not sure if Ares or the Kurgan should really qualify since they aren't technically human (I'm not familiar with Teal'c or the movie version of King Koopa, so I can't comment on those).  I mean, if you can include anyone as long as they are slightly humanoid, I'd toss my vote behind Worf, Mr. Spock, and bigfoot.
> 
> Anyway, I already recommended my five, but if anyone is looking for a character to add to their list, I couldn't help but notice that no one's mentioned Westley (from the Princess Bride) or El Mariachi.




Worf I would allow since Klingons were basically humans with strange head ridges but were slightly tougher and stronger.  Same thing with Spock (also Vulcans didn't become stronger then humans until the movies).

Bigfoot as in from Harry and the Hendersons?

Westley and El Mariachi  would make a good add

I think we got our list.  We'll just have to cut some people out.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Feb 1, 2009)

will accept one last person.   

Never mind I didn't see snake.


----------



## Goldmoon (Feb 1, 2009)

There arent enough women. How about a women's bracket on its own with the womens winner taking on the mens winner? Then the hive votes in polls to decide.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Feb 1, 2009)

Alright.  Hopefully their will be enough woment to fill out a decent sized death match.


----------



## Goldmoon (Feb 1, 2009)

Ok then I want to enter myself in the womans bracket just for fun. (There are no such thing as female minivans, anyone gets funny and I'll smack them)


----------



## Relique du Madde (Feb 1, 2009)

*Men's Ultimate Death Match!!*
1. Ares, God of War (from Xena w/o "God Powers")
2. Ash (Army of Darkness)
3. Jack Bauer
4. Noah "HGR" Bennet 
5. Blackbeard 
6. James Bond
7. "Dirty" Harry Callahan
8. El Santo (masked wrestling hero)
9. Hulk Hogan
10. Indiana Jones
11. King Koopa  (from Super Mario Brother's the Movie)
12. Victor Kruger/The Kurgan (from The Highlander)
13. Mike Lowrey (from Badboys)
14. Lone Wolf 
15. MacGyver
16. Marv from Sin City
17. John McClane
18. Maximus Decimus Meridius 
19. Chuck Norris
20. Odd Job 
21. The Russian from Punisher
22. Steven Segal 
23. Frank Martin (from the Transporter)
24. Teal'c  (Star Gate SG-1)
25. Jules Winnfield (Pulp Fiction)
26. Ian Pascoe (from Time Cop tv series)
27. Vilos Cohaagen ( from Total Recall)
28. Paul Sarone (from Andaconda)
29. Worf
30. Mr. Spock
31. Batman 
32. Westley (from Ppincess Bride)
33. El Mariachi (from Once Apon a Time In Mexico)
34. Harry "the Bigfoot" (from Harry and the Hendersons)
35. Jaws (from Goldfinger)
36. Snake Plissken (from Escape from New York)
37. John Rambo 
38. B.A. Baracas (from the A-Team)
39.   SEE BELOW
40.   SEE BELOW

*Women's Ultimate Death Match AKA the Cat Fight From Hell!!*
1. Lara Croft
2. Xena 
3. Callisto from Xena
4. Ripley from Aliens
5. The Bride (from Kill Bill)
6. Electra
7. Goldmoon*
8. Charly Baltimore (frpm The Long kiss Goodnight)
9. Gabrielle (from Xena)
10. Chun-Li
11. Catwoman
12.
13.
14.
15.

Let's try for at least 10 women, 20 women if possible.


Due to to rules stipulations we must decide which who will be placed in the following slots:

39.  Arnold Schwarzenegger as John Matrix (Commando) or Conan the Barbarian  or as himself.
40.  Mel Gibson as Martin Riggs (Lethal Weapon) or William Wallace (Brave Heart) or as himself.



*She may not be famous but she can still kick most of ENWorld's collective ass in a gun fight.  She seems to be a likely favorite in the Women's bracket


----------



## Goldmoon (Feb 1, 2009)

If were having Xena lets add Gabrielle as well. She was a badass at the end of the series. 

Also Charly Baltimore from "The Long Kiss Goodnight" (She was played by Geena Davis)


----------



## Goldmoon (Feb 1, 2009)

By the way Rel, thanks for editing your footnote.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Feb 1, 2009)

You know... since two slots are open because of the question dealing with Mel Gibson and Arnie,  I'm going to add in John Rambo and B.A. Baracas to fight.


----------



## Goldmoon (Feb 1, 2009)

Chun-Li from Street Fighter


----------



## Relique du Madde (Feb 1, 2009)

I'll add Catwoman.


----------



## Goldmoon (Feb 1, 2009)

Relique du Madde said:


> I'll add Catwoman.




Michelle Pfiffer or Halle Berry?

I liked Michelle's version better.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Feb 1, 2009)

Goldmoon said:


> Michelle Pfiffer or Halle Berry?
> 
> I liked Michelle's version better.




Michelle Pfiffer since being tossed out of a building, surviving the fall then going bat**** crazy and learning how to fight from watching tv/videos is more bad ass then drowning being resurrected and receiving cat powers from the goddess basset.


----------



## Goldmoon (Feb 1, 2009)

Looking at the list I might try and make a few of my competetors "submit". I see a lot of potential fun for me. IYKWIMAITYD


----------



## drothgery (Feb 1, 2009)

Sarah Walker (from Chuck)

If semi-supernatural is allowed

Buffy the Vampire Slayer
Faith the Vampire Slayer


----------



## Villano (Feb 1, 2009)

Relique du Madde said:


> 29. Worf
> 30. Mr. Spock
> 34. Harry "the Bigfoot" (from Harry and the Hendersons)




I was only kidding about those three! 

Unless someone else wants them, it's okay to drop them to make room for any choices anyone else wants.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully (Feb 1, 2009)

For women, I'd nomimate: 
Starbuck (BSG:TNS)
Kat (BSG:TNS)
Sidney Bristol (Alias)
Olivia Donovan (Fringe). (Heck, she escaped from her captors while bound to a bed. Usually women have to wait to get rescued...)
Teyla Emmagan (Stargate Atlantis)

Veronica Mars wouldn't do death matches, I think.


----------



## Goldmoon (Feb 2, 2009)

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> For women, I'd nomimate:
> Starbuck (BSG:TNS)
> Kat (BSG:TNS)
> Sidney Bristol (Alias)
> ...





Elektra has already been submitted so Sidney Bristol is out although I'd prefer Sidney since I'd have a much better shot against her.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully (Feb 2, 2009)

Goldmoon said:


> Elektra has already been submitted so Sidney Bristol is out although I'd prefer Sidney since I'd have a much better shot against her.




It might be comparing Apples to Oranges, but Alias was better then Elektra, too.


----------



## Goldmoon (Feb 2, 2009)

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> It might be comparing Apples to Oranges, but Alias was better then Elektra, too.




I did like Alias better than Elektra but I'm speaking specifically on which of the two I'd have a easier time beating in a fight.


----------



## Aeson (Feb 2, 2009)

Goldmoon said:


> I did like Alias better than Elektra but I'm speaking specifically on which of the two I'd have a easier time beating in a fight.




It doesn't matter because the audience will come out winners.


----------



## Goldmoon (Feb 2, 2009)

Aeson said:


> It doesn't matter because the audience will come out winners.




Looking at the womens bracket I doubt I can win. There are some I know I could beat, some are situational and a few I have no shot against most likely. I will weigh in on each fight and honestly tell the outcome based on the situation. For example; Chun Li will kick my ass in a hand-to-hand fight but give me 15 feet and I'll drop her without a second thought.


----------



## Aeson (Feb 2, 2009)

Goldmoon said:


> Looking at the womens bracket I doubt I can win. There are some I know I could beat, some are situational and a few I have no shot against most likely. I will weigh in on each fight and honestly tell the outcome based on the situation. For example; Chun Li will kick my ass in a hand-to-hand fight but give me 15 feet and I'll drop her without a second thought.




Firearms are the great equalizer. lol


----------



## Goldmoon (Feb 2, 2009)

Aeson said:


> Firearms are the great equalizer. lol




No doubt. Without them, I'd probably lose every fight.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Feb 6, 2009)

Alright.  Now that I have a new wireless router, I'll having to go through this, update and then get the MADNESS ROLLING!  

I'm going to have each fight last 72 hours.  I"ll post the specifics later today.


----------



## Goldmoon (Feb 6, 2009)

Relique du Madde said:


> Alright. Now that I have a new wireless router, I'll having to go through this, update and then get the MADNESS ROLLING!
> 
> I'm going to have each fight last 72 hours. I"ll post the specifics later today.




Were all assumed to be at full strength yes? My reloading time has slowed thanks to my two broken fingers.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Feb 6, 2009)

Can I nominate Doogie Howser to be the medic for after the death match?


----------



## Relique du Madde (Feb 7, 2009)

Gold Moon,   It's assumed that all combatants are in perfect health and at their prime and most bad ass.



Jdvn1 said:


> Can I nominate Doogie Howser to be the medic for after the death match?




::Thinks::  He might not be as bad assed as some other tv doctors, but he was Dr. Horrible so yes.


Here are the contestants!!!

*Men's Ultimate Death Match!!*

GROUP A - OFFICIALLY OVER
1. Ash (Army of Darkness)
2. Blackbeard 
3. Hulk Hogan
4. Maximus Decimus Meridius 
5. Mike Lowrey (from Badboys)
6. Frank Martin (from the Transporter) 
7. Chuck Norris
8. Batman 
9. Lone Wolf 
10. "Dirty" Harry Callahan

GROUP B MATCH ENDED DUE TO VOTING IRREGULARITIES!
11. B.A. Baracas (from the A-Team)
12. James Bond
13. Indiana Jones
14. Teal'c  (Star Gate SG-1)
15. John Rambo 
16. King Koopa  (from Super Mario Brother's the Movie)
17. Victor Kruger/The Kurgan (from The Highlander)
18. Jules Winnfield (Pulp Fiction)
19. Ian Pascoe (from Time Cop tv series)
20. Arnold Schwarzenegger as Conan the Barbarian


GROUP C VOTING ENDS 2-12
21. Marv from Sin City
22. John McClane
23. Steven Segal 
24. The Rock  DISQUALIFIED! 
25. Westley (from Ppincess Bride)
26. Jean-Claude Van Damme DISQUALIFIED! 
27. El Santo (masked wrestling hero)
28. Noah "HGR" Bennet
29. El Mariachi (from Once Apon a Time In Mexico)
30. Dolf Lundgren as Frank Castle from the Punisher
*GUEST REFEREE* Paul Blart (Paul Blart: Mall Cop) DISQUALIFIED!

GROUP D
31. Ares, God of War (from Xena w/o "God Powers")
32. Jack Bauer
33.  MacGyver
34. Snake Plissken (from Escape from New York)
35. Vilos Cohaagen ( from Total Recall)
36. Paul Sarone (from Andaconda)
37. Mel Gibson as William Wallace (Brave Heart) 
38. Jaws (from Goldfinger)
39. Odd Job 
40. Vin Diesel as Xander Cage


*Women's Ultimate Death Match AKA the Cat Fight From Hell!!*

GROUP A - OFFICIALLY OVER
1. Xena
2. Charly Baltimore (from The Long kiss Goodnight)
3. Chun-Li
4. Starbuck (BSG:TNS)
5. Olivia Donovan (Fringe). 


GROUP B MATCH DUE TO VOTING IRREGULARITIES
6. Callisto from Xena
7. Goldmoon*
8.  Faith the Vampire Slayer
9. Sarah Walker (from Chuck)
10. Mila Jovovich as Alice from Resident Evil

GROUP C
11. Electra
12. Gabrielle (from Xena)
13. Teyla Emmagan (Stargate Atlantis)
14. Ripley from Aliens
15. Linda Hamilton as Sarah Conner

GROUP D
16.  Buffy the Vampire Slayer
17. The Bride (from Kill Bill)
18. Joan Marie Laurer ( the female wrestler 'Chyna')
19. Catwoman
20. Lara Croft


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Feb 7, 2009)

Its DEATH MATCH! That means no survivors. No medic needed; they can't help the dead.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Feb 7, 2009)

Reveille said:


> Its DEATH MATCH! That means no survivors. No medic needed; they can't help the dead.




In the end there is only one survivor...  However... before there can be one winner each group must have some survivors (so they may battle it out in further rounds)..


----------



## Aeson (Feb 7, 2009)

Relique du Madde said:


> In the end there is only one survivor...  However... before there can be one winner each group must have some survivors (so they may battle it out in further rounds)..




So we need Greg House to be the medic.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Feb 8, 2009)

Paul Blart from Paul Blart: Mall Cop will be added to Group C as a guest referee. That is, as a guest referee in the Pro Wrestling sense.

In other words, he's joining into the battle as an unofficial combatant since he's so pitifually badass that he just might win (due to being the ultimate underdog).


----------



## Relique du Madde (Feb 9, 2009)

I'm concluding the Group A matches.

The next set of matches will have public results.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Feb 11, 2009)

Gyrtrash, or what ever your name is,  I hope you read this, but I know most likely you wont. 

I want to know what do you get out of crapping on people's fun?  Don't think we don't know all those Ghostbuster names aren't you because I'm pretty sure that everyone who read the vote tallies knew you it was you.   Seriously, how stupid do you think we are?  Sure you could have gotten away with it my talking to yourself in the hive for those 5 minutes (to your ghostbuther themed brother) but as soon as you started voting onto the polls using more than two Ghostbuster names, your gig was up.

What kind of perverse pleasure does a troll like yourself get from did ruining everyone else's cathartic attempts at decreasing work productivity and elevating boredom?  Are you so boorish that it you thought you could get away with it?  Sure, you may have gotten away with it about 15 years ago when the internet was still young and everyone had to log into GEnie, Prodigy, Sierra Online, or onto a LAN BBS at 14.4k bps, but this in this era of the web what you did only comes out as being uninspired, sophomoric and trite. (I weep for the future of the world).

Next time when you try to ruin someone's fun, do not do it with 10 screen names which were all signed up within 24 hours of each other.  Also, be more creative then using names that all originate from the same source material.


----------



## Library Ghost (Feb 11, 2009)

Relique du Madde said:


> Probably because they couldn't get away with thread crapping in the main boards.




Let me state for the record that I am a friend of Gytrash's. He sent us (gaming group members) out invites to enworld. Since we regularly play in the Ghostbusters universe and therefore use screen names appropriate to our characters (most of the time). It may look like your votes have been tampered with, but in fact they haven't. 

We are all different people. All in the same gaming group. You can choose not to believe me but I am telling the truth.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Feb 11, 2009)

Library Ghost said:


> Let me state for the record that I am a friend of Gytrash's. He sent us (gaming group members) out invites to enworld. Since we regularly play in the Ghostbusters universe and therefore use screen names appropriate to our characters (most of the time). It may look like your votes have been tampered with, but in fact they haven't.
> 
> We are all different people. All in the same gaming group. You can choose not to believe me but I am telling the truth.



If what you say is true then I apologize.   It just looks fishy that 6+ people with Ghostbuster themed names all appear in the span of one day on Enworld when they themselves are not taking part in a Ghostbuster's PbP over in "Playing the Game".

Sure, if the members of your group (hypothetical or not) did it for "recognizably" between people in your "group" why not just have everyone post using a specific format that includes their character's name rather then characters from Ghostbusters movies? If I played Irene Spellman from the Westchester branch of GBI I'd rather post as GB_Irene or GB_ISpellman then Dana Berret or Genine Melnitz.  People on ENworld tend to recognize that people who post under name which uses an acronym_ name tend to be linked (ie wizo_ or wotc_ for wotc employees) and often less suspicious.  But anyways, who cares? 

Now, in the case that what you said isn't true, then at least own up to it now that you are called out.  Spinning one lie on top of an other is just a waste off energy and time.  People on ENWorld tend to value honesty and would have more respect for you if you did own up.  But, no matter what, in the long run, people probably won't care about it (hell I don't) or remember it in several week (I won't).  There are more important things in this world to care about then a set of ruined polls.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Feb 12, 2009)

OFFICIAL RESULTS

*Men's Ultimate Death Match!!*
*GROUP A* - COMPLETED
1. Ash (Army of Darkness)
2. Blackbeard 
3. Hulk Hogan
4. Maximus Decimus Meridius 
5. Mike Lowrey (from Badboys)
6. Frank Martin (from the Transporter) 
7. Chuck Norris
8. Batman 
9. Lone Wolf 
10. "Dirty" Harry Callahan

*MEN'S ULTIMATE DEATH MATCH REDUX 1 [ Blood Tropics ] * - COMPLETED
1. John Rambo (Rambo)
2. Ian Pascoe (from Time Cop tv series)
3. Victor Kruger (from The Highlander) 
4. Arnold Schwarzenegger as Conan the Barbarian  
5. Ares, God of War (from Xena: Warrior Princess) [ w/o God Powers ] 
6. Paul Sarone (from Andaconda) 
7. Mel Gibson as William Wallace (Brave Heart)   
8. Westley (from Princess Bride) 
9. Frank Castle (from the Punisher) 
10. Captain Hector Barbarossa (from Pirates of the Caribbean) [ uncursed ]  

*MENS ULTIMATE DEATH MATCH [ Shadow Government Shakedown ]* Completed
1. King Koopa  (from Super Mario Brother's the Movie)
 2. Sean Conney as James Bond 
3. Noah "HRG" Bennet (from Heroes)
4. Jack Bauer (from 24) 
5. Xander Cage (from XXX)
6. John McClane (from Die Hard) 
7. Dr. Henry "Indiana" Jones (from Indiana Jones)
8. Snake Plissken (from Escape from New York) 
9.  Jules Winnfield (Pulp Fiction) 
10. El Mariachi (from Once Apon a Time In Mexico) 


*Women's Ultimate Death Match*
*GROUP A* - COMPLETED
1. Xena
2. Charly Baltimore (from The Long kiss Goodnight)
3. Chun-Li
4. Starbuck (BSG:TNS)
5. Olivia Donovan (Fringe). 



*
WOMENS ULTIMATE DEATH MATCH REDUX 1 [Cat Fight From Hell]* COMPLETED
1. Teyla Emmagan (Stargate Atlantis)
2. Elektra (from Elektra) 
3. Joan Marie Laurer (the female wrestler 'Chyna')  
4. Catwoman (from Batman Returns) Runner UP
5. Gabrielle (from Xena)  [Before her ascension]
6. Sarah Walker (from Chuck)


*WOMENS ULTIMATE DEATH MATCH [ Melted Steel Gun Bunny Edition]* Completed
1. Lara Croft (from Tomb Raider)  Runner Up
2. Ripley (from Aliens )
3. Sarah Conner (from Terminator) 
4. Mila Jovovich as Alice (from Resident Evil [w/o infection]) 
5. Goldmoon (ENWorld Poster, Amazon Warrior, Marksmen)  
6. Heather Gummer (Tremors) 

Due to the suspected vote tempering I will be ending hostilities and I will be reorganizing the future matches a little for round one.  The redux matches will have combatants classified by ranged fighters or melee fighters.  Fighters who are equally skilled in both combat forms maybe assigned to either grouping (to make sure that there are equal number. of combatants in each group.

The next round will also have public voting and only member votes will be counted.  So if someone has twenty vote and I only see three members voting for him/her I will only count those three votes.

I will also be accepting new submissions for the women's tournament. 

PLEASE lets make this next set of matches count, so no funny stuff.  

The Ultimate Death Match will resume this weekend!

*
MENS ULIMATE DEATHMATCH [ Not-so-quiet Riot ] *  COMPLETED
1. El Santo (masked wrestling hero)
2. B.A. Baracas (from the A-Team)
3. The Rock (wrestler)
4. Marv from Sin City
5. Jean-Claude Van Damme
6. Steven Segal 
7. Jaws (from Goldfinger)
8. Angus MacGyver (from MacGyver) 
9. Odd Job (from Goldfinger)
10. Teal'c  (Star Gate SG-1)

[sblock="MENS ULTIMATE DEATH MACH: Round 1 Winners"]
1. Ash (from Army of Darkness) [Versatile]
2. Chuck Norris [Melee] 
3. Batman [Versatile ]
4. John Rambo [ versatile ]
5. Ares, God of War (from Xena: Warrior Princess) [ w/o God Powers ] [melee]
6. Westley (from Princess Bride)  [melee]
7. Dr. Henry "Indiana" Jones (from Indiana Jones) [versatile]
8.  Snake Plissken (from Escape from New York)  [versatile]
9.  King Koopa  (from Super Mario Brother's the Movie) [versatile]
10 .Jaws (from Goldfinger) [melee]
11. Teal'c  (Star Gate SG-1) [w/o go'uld]  [versatile]
12. Jean-Claude Van Damme [melee]
[/sblock]


* WOMENs ULTIMATE DEATH MATCH [ Dancing with Ninja Stars ] * ends 2-19
1. Shu-lien (from Croutching Tiger, Hidden Dragon)
2. Buffy the Vampire Slayer (from Buffy the Vampire Slayer)
3. Faith the Vampire Slayer (from Buffy the Vampire Slayer)
4. Amanda Darieux (Highlander: The Raven) 
5. The Bride (from Kill Bill) 
6. Callisto (from Xena) [without God Powers]

* WOMEN'S ULTIMATE DEATH MATCH [ Battle At Death's Door ] *
1. River Tam (from Firefly:Serenity) [w/o psychic abilities] [versatile] 
2. Trinity (from the Matrix) [w/o "Matrix Enhancements"] [ Versatile ] 
3.  Lara Croft (from Tomb Raider)  [ranged] 
4.  Catwoman (from Batman Returns) [melee] 
5. Amanda Darieux (Highlander: The Raven) [melee]

[sblock="WOMENS ULTIMATE DEATH MATCH: Round 1 Winners" ]
1. Xena (from Xena Warrior Princess)[melee]
2. Chun-Li (from Street Fighter [Live Action Movie]) [ versatile]
3. Teyla Emmagan (Stargate Atlantis) [versitile]
4. Elektra (from Elektra)  [melee]
5. Ripley (from Aliens ) [versatile]
6. Sara Connor (from Terminator 2) [versatile]
7. Buffy the Vampire Slayer (from Buffy the Vampire Slayer) [melee]
8. Callisto (from Xena) [without God Powers]  [melee]
9. Lara Croft (from Tomb Raider)  [ranged] 
10. Amanda Darieux (Highlander: The Raven) [melee]

[/sblock]


----------



## Klatu Barada Necktie (Feb 12, 2009)

Relique, here are some females for your consideration:

01. Saffron Burrows as Dr. Susan McCallister (Deep Blue Sea) [Verstile]

02. Jamie Lee Curtis as  Laurie Strode  (Halloween: 20 Years Later) [Melee]

03. Elizabeth Gracen as Amanda Darieux (Highlander: The Raven) [Melee]

04. Reba McEntire as Heather Gummer (Tremors) [Versatile]

05. Reese Witherspoon as Vanessa Lutz (Freeway) [Melee]


----------



## Relique du Madde (Feb 12, 2009)

Klatu Barada Necktie said:


> Relique, here are some females for your consideration:
> 
> 01. Saffron Burrows as Dr. Susan McCallister (Deep Blue Sea)
> 
> ...





Oh..  don't forget to mention what their specialty would be.  Ie are they versatile fighters, melee or ranged.


----------



## Klatu Barada Necktie (Feb 12, 2009)

Relique du Madde said:


> Oh..  don't forget to mention what their specialty would be.  Ie are they versatile fighters, melee or ranged.




Done!


----------



## Goldmoon (Feb 12, 2009)

Put me down as versitle as well. I'm not an expert in melee combat but my hand-to-hand skills are pretty good and I'm getting better with my knife.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Feb 12, 2009)

Goldmoon, 
After watching First Blood last night, here is one question:  Have you ever thread stitched yourself?


----------



## Goldmoon (Feb 12, 2009)

Relique du Madde said:


> Goldmoon,
> After watching First Blood last night, here is one question: Have you ever thread stitched yourself?




No, I am not the squad's medic. I have recieved stiches (4) in the field however.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Feb 12, 2009)

Damn.  I was hoping you would have said "yeah" cuz stitching yourself up with regular thread is ultra badass.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Feb 14, 2009)

I just listed the battle groups for the REDUX rounds in post  64 of this thread.

The rules for the Women's Battle has changed slightly.  I'm going to allow everyone to vote for three women.   The two highest ranked women automatically survive until the next round.  The runners up will find themselves given one final chance at survival against two women I think should have been placed into the tournament..


----------



## Aeson (Feb 14, 2009)

I like the break down. I think it makes it a little more even.


----------



## Knightfall (Feb 14, 2009)

Relique du Madde said:


> Now, in the case that what you said isn't true, then at least own up to it now that you are called out.  Spinning one lie on top of an other is just a waste of energy and time.  People on ENWorld tend to value honesty and would have more respect for you if you did own up.  But, no matter what, in the long run, people probably won't care about it (hell I don't) or remember it in several week (I won't).  There are more important things in this world to care about then a set of ruined polls.



Relique, I think you're right to be suspicious. There seems to be some definite dishonesty regarding those votes.

Still, nothing to lose sleep over.


----------



## Blackrat (Feb 16, 2009)

Avoiding threadcrapping the other thread, I moved this here. You seriously need to put a scifi-showdown match too.
Here's few. I've tried to keep them somewhat evenly matched, so I've excluded Jedi for example:

Kirk
Picard
Kor
Khan
Lennier
G'Kar
Teal'c
Ronon
Han Solo
Chewbacca
Tyr Anasazi
Dylan Hunt
Ace Rimmer
The Doctor (roll 1d10 to determine which one )


----------



## Relique du Madde (Feb 16, 2009)

Tael'c is in the upcoming bar fight. 

I'll officially start taking suggestions for the next UDM when these current fights end. 

I'm not sure if I should do Superhero/Anime/Manga next  Sci-Fi/Fantasy or what next.  If I allow Jedis they would be the original trillogy versions of Jedis (depending on which I allow them to compete against supers or sci-fi "normals").


----------



## Blackrat (Feb 16, 2009)

Writing that list became quite a thought process for me. First I wrote three that I thought I'd pick, then I started writing others and sorted them to the themes by series/movies, and now I don't know anymore who three I would pick afterall. Those are all total badasses . That would become one hell of a fight.


----------



## Aeson (Feb 16, 2009)

Blackrat said:


> Avoiding threadcrapping the other thread, I moved this here. You seriously need to put a scifi-showdown match too.
> Here's few. I've tried to keep them somewhat evenly matched, so I've excluded Jedi for example:
> 
> Kirk
> ...



Lennier, G'Kar, Chewbacca and Tyr are aliens and not human. Teal'c in't either but the actor is more than capable of taking part in these fights along with the one that played Tyr. I'm not sure about the actors of the other characters.


----------



## Blackrat (Feb 16, 2009)

Aeson said:


> Lennier, G'Kar, Chewbacca and Tyr are aliens and not human. Teal'c in't either but the actor is more than capable of taking part in these fights along with the one that played Tyr. I'm not sure about the actors of the other characters.



You forgot Kor
In the scifi showdown that shouldn't matter. All nonhumans are still quite evenly matched by their "lesser" competitors. I think the only one with serious upper hand is Khan.


----------



## Aeson (Feb 16, 2009)

Blackrat said:


> You forgot Kor
> In the scifi showdown that shouldn't matter. All nonhumans are still quite evenly matched by their "lesser" competitors. I think the only one with serious upper hand is Khan.



I had to look him up. The name didn't come to me right away.


----------



## Duskblade (Feb 17, 2009)

Blackrat said:


> Ace Rimmer




Ace Rimmer or Arnold Rimmer?


----------



## Blackrat (Feb 17, 2009)

Duskblade said:


> Ace Rimmer or Arnold Rimmer?




Well I did write Ace, didn't I? There's no point throwing Arnie boy in the battle.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Feb 17, 2009)

CATFIGHT FROM HELL RESULTS!

Survivors:
Teyla Emmagan (Stargate Atlantis)  13 votes
Elekra Natchios (from Elektra) 11 votes

Runner Up: Catwoman (from Batman Returns)  9 votes

BLOOD TROPICS RESULTS

Survivor: 
John Rambo 7 Votes
Ares, God of War (from Xena: Warrior Princess) [ w/o God Powers ]  5 votes
Westley (from Princess Bride)  5 votes


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Feb 17, 2009)

Looks like the current matches are going to be difficult calls.


----------



## Demongirl (Feb 18, 2009)

Reveille said:


> Looks like the current matches are going to be difficult calls.




Not anymore.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Feb 18, 2009)

SHADOW GOVERNEMENT SHAKEDOWN!

Survivors:
Dr. Henry "Indiana" Jones (from Indiana Jones) - 11 votes
Snake Plissken (from Escape from New York)  - 9 votes
King Koopa (from the Super Mario Brother's Movie) -9 votes

MELTED STEEL GUN BUNNIES
Survivors: Ripley (from Aliens)
To be determined

Runner Up: To be Determined.


Battle at Death's Door Mystery Challenger 1 is...






River Cam (from Firefly:Serenity) [w/o psychic abilities]





Trinity (from the Matrix) [ w/o Matrix Abilities ]

IT IS TIME FOR A SUDDEN DEATH MATCH!

Lara Croft vs. Sara Connor!


----------



## Relique du Madde (Feb 20, 2009)

NOT-SO-QUIET RIOT
Jean-Claude Van Damme
Teal'c (Star Gate SG-1)
Jaws (from Gold Finger)

DANCING WITH NINJA STARS!
Callisto (from Xena) [without God Powers]
Buffy the Vampire Slayer (from Buffy the Vampire Slayer)
Runner Up: Amanda Darieux (Highlander: The Raven) 

A temporary ceasefire has been signed for the men of the ULTIMATE DEATH MATCH.  We shall return to them at the beginning of next week.  Several of the women have one last match...  THE BATTLE AT DEATH's DOOR!   Unlike the previous two match's you will only get 2 votes.  If there is a tie, the first person to reply in the topic after the poll ends gets to decide the outcome ! 

WOMEN'S ULTIMATE DEATH MATCH [ Battle At Death's Door ]
1. River Tam (from Firefly:Serenity) [w/o psychic abilities] [versatile]
2. Trinity (from the Matrix) [w/o "Matrix Enhancements"] [ Versatile ]
3. Lara Croft (from Tomb Raider) [ranged]
4. Catwoman (from Batman Returns) [melee]
5. Amanda Darieux (Highlander: The Raven) [melee]


----------



## Deepest Bluest Evil (Feb 22, 2009)

Damn good stuff. I look forward to seeing who the final victor is.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Feb 22, 2009)

*MENS ULTIMATE DEATH MATCH: *

In this round only two men will advance per bracket. 

* Ultimate Death Match: Homicide at Humperdinck's * COMPLETED
1. John Rambo [ versatile ] 
2. Ares, God of War (from Xena: Warrior Princess) [ w/o God Powers ] [melee]
3. Westley (from Princess Bride) [melee]
4. Teal'c (Star Gate SG-1) [w/o go'uld] [versatile]

* Ultimate Death Match: S-Mart's The Spot! * COMPLETED
1. Ash (from Army of Darkness) [versatile]
2. Snake Plissken (from Escape from New York) [versatile]
3. King Koopa (from Super Mario Brother's the Movie) [versatile] 
4. Dr. Henry "Indiana" Jones (from the Indiana Jones Movie Franchise) [versatile]

*Ultimate Death Match: Gothem City Street Fight *  COMPLETED
1. Chuck Norris [melee]
2. Jaws (from Goldfinger) [melee] 
3. Christian Bale as Batman [versatile ]
4. Jean-Claude Van Damme [melee]

[sblock="Men's ultimate Death Match Survivors"]
1. Ash (from Army of Darkness) [versatile]
2. Dr. Henry "Indiana" Jones (from the Indiana Jones Movie Franchise) [versatile]
3. Jaws (from Goldfinger) [melee] 
4. Christian Bale as Batman [versatile ]
5. Ares, God of War (from Xena: Warrior Princess) [ w/o God Powers ] [melee]
6. Teal'c (Star Gate SG-1) [w/o go'uld] [versatile]
[/sblock]

Women's Ultimate Death Match

In this round only two women will advance per bracket.

* Ultimate Death Match [ Shadaloo Showdown ]  * COMPLETED!!
1. Chun-Li (from Street Fighter [Live Action Movie]) [versatile]
2. Teyla Emmagan (Stargate Atlantis) [versatile]
3. Lara Croft (from Lara Croft: Tomb Raider) [Ranged] 
4. Sara Connor (from Terminator 2) [versatile]
5. Ripley (from Aliens ) [versatile]

* Ultimate Death Match [ Sunnyville Manslaughter ] * COMPLETED!!
1. Xena (from Xena Warrior Princess)[melee]  
2. 2. Elektra (from Elektra) [melee]
3. Amanda Darieux (Highlander: The Raven) [Melee]
4. Callisto (from Xena) [without God Powers] [melee]  SUDDEN DEATH!!
5. Buffy the Vampire Slayer (from Buffy the Vampire Slayer) [melee]

[sblock="Women's Ultimate Death Match Survivors"]
1. Buffy the Vampire Slayer (from Buffy the Vampire Slayer) [melee]
2. Callisto (from Xena) [without God Powers] [melee] 
3. Sara Connor (from Terminator 2) [versatile]
4. Ripley (from Aliens ) [versatile]
[/sblock]


----------



## Deepest Bluest Evil (Feb 22, 2009)

Just curious; does Koopa have his 'Devolution gun' ?


----------



## Relique du Madde (Feb 22, 2009)

Deepest Bluest Evil said:


> Just curious; does Koopa have his 'Devolution gun' ?




No.  The only weapons available in the upcoming match are  those which can be purchased (or created from) products found at S-Wallmart or a similar department store.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Mar 2, 2009)

it's time for the

*Ultimate Death Match:  SEMI-FINALS!*

*Ultimate Death Match [ Goodhead's Villa of Doom ]  * COMPLETED!
Ash (from Army of Darkness) vs Jaws (from The Spy who Loved Me)

*Ultimate Death Match [ South Side Struggle ]  * COMPLETED!
Batman (from Dark Knight) vs. Ares, God of War (from Xena: Warrior Princess) [w/o god powers]

*Ultimate Death Match [ Battle of Atlantis ]  * COMPLETED!
Teal'c (Star Gate SG-1) [w/o go'uld] vs. Dr. Henry "Indiana" Jones (from the Indiana Jones Movie Franchise)

[sblock="Ultimate Death Match: Men's Final 3"]
1. Ashley "Ash" J. Williams (from Army of Darkness)
2. Ares, God of War (from Xena: Warrior Princess) [w/o god powers]
3. Teal'c (Star Gate SG-1) [w/o go'uld] 
[/sblock]

*Ultimate Death Match [ Judgement Day ]  * COMPLETED!
Sara Connor (from Terminator 2) vs.  Ripley (from Aliens )

*Ultimate Death Match [ Battle in the Bush ]  * COMPLETED!
Buffy the Vampire Slayer (from Buffy the Vampire Slayer) vs.  Callisto (from Xena) [without God Powers]       

[sblock="Ultimate Death Match: Women's Final 2"]
1. Sara Connor  (from Terminator 2)
2. Callisto (from Xena) [without God Powers] 
[/sblock]

Each of these battles uses the same rules:  One vote.  On the even of a tie, the victor will be decided by the first person who posts in each thread after the pulls close.

Yes, I do realize these fights may seem a little rigged...


----------



## Desert Hare (Mar 2, 2009)

Relique du Madde said:


> Yes, I do realize these fights may seem a little rigged...




 Rigged?


----------



## Relique du Madde (Mar 2, 2009)

Desert Hare said:


> Rigged?




Yeah since if people vote based on character popularity it's easy to determine which men will be in the final three.  However if you base it on the character's skill / toughness (which you should) at least one of the men's fights will be flipped from the popularity outcome.


----------



## Desert Hare (Mar 2, 2009)

Relique du Madde said:


> Yeah since if people vote based on character popularity it's easy to determine which men will be in the final three.  However if you base it on the character's skill / toughness (which you should) at least one of the men's fights will be flipped from the popularity outcome.




Ah. Well God knows how its going to turn out, the whole thing has been weird so far. 

I mean I could have swonr that Mr. Norris would have made it into the semi-finals. I admit to voting against him, but it looked in his favor unti this last night. 

The whole things been weird.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Mar 2, 2009)

I know what you mean.  Its like some people who went into lurking mode decided to conspire against Chuck Norris and are secretly wishing for a mook to take Batman down in the last round.


[sblock="Here is a preview of where the UDM's final fights will take place."]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=awskKWzjlhk"]The Good, the Bad, and the Ugly..... Ending Duel.[/ame]

For those on computer's unable to play streaming media from YoutTube, the fight will take place in the cemetery from the end of The Good, the Bad, and The Ugly.
[/sblock]


----------



## Blackrat (Mar 2, 2009)

Hmm, South Side Struggle and Battle of Atlantis both seem like difficult decisions for me. Those need some carefull thinking as all the combatants have quite good chances.


----------



## Desert Hare (Mar 10, 2009)

So Relique, when does the next segment of UDM go live?


----------



## Relique du Madde (Mar 10, 2009)

Midnight


----------



## Desert Hare (Mar 10, 2009)

Relique du Madde said:


> Midnight




Cool. That's only about an hour and 15 minutes away.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Mar 13, 2009)

*ULTIMATE DEATH MATCH CHAMPIONS*






ARES, God of War and CALLISTO​
May the earth tremble from their combined might, and let it be known that next time they may not be so lucky.


The Ultimate Death Match will return in about a month with whole new battles, and If I have time, GRAPHICS!


----------

